# My First Mach 3 Razor Handle



## omb76 (Nov 21, 2010)

These are a blast to make!  This one is made from Chrysocolla TruStone.  It's fun to be able to play around with different shapes.  Sanded through 400, MM1200, plastic polish after that.  This stone was a little more difficult to work with, but worth the effort!


----------



## alphageek (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent shape!!!  Very nice looking!


----------



## boxerman (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow nice razor.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh, that looks like money to me! Good job!


----------



## fernhills (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice.  The hardware looks a different then the the two styles i have seen. The handle has a very nice profile.  Carl


----------



## bking0217 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice. The stone took a nice shine.


----------



## Everett (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice job. Is the kit a psi kit? Also love the look of that tru-stone.


----------



## dannyshoots (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice! I wanna do one. What did you do? Is there a kit. Do I have to take one apart and measure for the drilling and such? Are there instructions on this site for it?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 23, 2010)

dannyshoots said:


> Is there a kit. Do I have to take one apart and measure for the drilling and such? Are there instructions on this site for it?



Danny, see the link below. P.S.I. has some good deals on razor kits.



http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKRAHAN.html


----------



## alphageek (Nov 23, 2010)

dannyshoots said:


> Very nice! I wanna do one. What did you do? Is there a kit. Do I have to take one apart and measure for the drilling and such? Are there instructions on this site for it?



Wow... Didn't know PSI had them too.. I just got some of the Berea ones and I didn't think PSI sold Berea.. wonder if there is any difference.

For the Berea version Danny, you can go to woodcraft or there is some great vendors here that carry these too (and are probably cheaper!) - exoticblanks and arizona sillotte carry berea line.


----------



## dannyshoots (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the information, you guys!


----------



## omb76 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments!  I got these at PSI.  I think the kit is a little nicer looking than the Berea ones.  Not a bad price either.  $7.50 ea when you buy 10 or more.  I turned one from Black Onyx last night and am doing an acrylic tonight.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 23, 2010)

dannyshoots said:


> Very nice! I wanna do one. What did you do? Is there a kit. Do I have to take one apart and measure for the drilling and such? Are there instructions on this site for it?


No kit is really necessary other than the razor head which I puchased from Anthony.




Here's a bunch of razors and matching Cigar pens I turned for our troops last Christmas.

The beauty of the razors is no tube or bushings required, just turned centre to centre. Length is dependant on what you have. These are from Corian, so completely waterproof.


----------

